# I propose a hitchhiking race. Who's down?



## AlexKnoch (Feb 24, 2022)

I've recently stumbled upon the concept of hitchhiking races. On Hitchwiki they've listed 29 races that have happened in the past but none of them happened in the United States!

Do you think it's viable to have a hitchhiking race in the US, particularly from coast to coast?

Would you join the race if there was one in the states?

Possible rules?

Entry fees going to the winner?

Idk, what do you all think?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2022)

man, this dusts off some serious cobwebs from memories i had in the mid to late 2000's. I can't remember who put it on, but there was definitely at least one if not more hitchhiking races across the southern usa that i can remember being talked about. probably back in the digihitch site days. IIRC it was jacksonville to los angeles. im pretty sure some folks posted some pictures but that's all i can remember.


----------



## mrose (Mar 8, 2022)

love this if I was still on the road I’d be so down 🦋


----------



## Tony G (Mar 23, 2022)

A hitchhiking cannonball hell yeah from coast to coast


----------



## AlexKnoch (May 18, 2022)

If anyone is down, I'd be up for it after the Jamboree. Coast to coast.


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Aug 13, 2022)

I'll be hitchhiking for the first time this year, so it would be a lot for me to enter a race. But I would be down to contribute to money going to the winner!​


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 14, 2022)

No catching a ride after dusk should be a rule. For safety.
Edit: I was thinking if you were already in a ride and it starts getting dark then it's ok, but I caught a ride from la grande Oregon to Tucson az and held it down all the way cuz it was a safe ride and I just chugged coffee and stayed awake the whole time. So idk how you can make a rule like that when there's exceptions like that 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bootz (Sep 15, 2022)

Yeees I'm in! Winner drinks for free at end point meets?


----------



## Ripeolmaters (Dec 4, 2022)

Bumpin this shiz cause sounds fun as all get out! Anything ever come of it?


----------



## ElSambo (Dec 4, 2022)

I like the idea and would def be interested/down depending on the destinations and whatnot


----------



## Ripeolmaters (Dec 4, 2022)

I think coast to coast would be the best. But maybe with short leg competitions from _ to _ as you know like... participation ribbons...😏🤣 no but seriously, the bubblegum was LA to NY right? Didn't two dudes blow the record out of the water cause they did a run during covid and the streets were deserted .


----------



## Abelincoln4president2024 (Dec 15, 2022)

If it was Jacksonville to LA? How long do you think it would take you?
I'd like to see like San Diego to Jackman, Maine or Miami to Tillamook,OR


----------

